# accomodation in Chiang Rai



## TomTao (May 28, 2011)

Hi all,
May be coming up to Chiang Rai in the first week of January, can anyone tell me which hotels have the best rates? Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi

I would think google would be your best best.. checking hotels on line would be the easiest solution and give you the wider options

maiden


----------

